# [SOLVED] Surveillance camera



## Doc11354 (Apr 19, 2011)

Hello,
I have a friend that has purchased 2 G.E. monitor cameras that he put on the outside of his house. He wants to hookup these 2 cameras to a Dell Insprion 530s desktop computer. The cameras have R.C.A. plugs only, and the Dell only has the built in V.G.A. Is there a cable made that will take the input of the cameras and display it on the V.G.A. port of the computer, so he can see this through his monitor? If not what graphics card, PCI or PCI Express, could we install in the machine that has RCA plugs built in? He would like to use the hard drive to record.
Thank You


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: Surveillance camera*

Most PC video cards do not accept external input. Look for a dedicated video capture card.


----------



## Doc11354 (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Surveillance camera*

Thank You
That is what I thought, but I wanted to be sure.


----------



## Doc11354 (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Surveillance camera*

Moderator,
 Please close this thread as solved.
Thank You


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi Doc11354 :wave:

For future reference: As the 'Thread starter', if you look at the drop-down menu from the 'Thread Tools' button at the top of the page, you'll see an option to mark the thread as solved :wink:


----------

